# Bun Ate Plastic Bag... Help



## SweetSassy

I came home from my moms tonight and noticed someone had pushed a plastic bag close to the rabbits cage. When I looked closer, Daisy or Rascal, has ate the plastic bag. A big chunk of it is gone approx. 1 in x 3 inches. What should I do?How many days will it take for them to be in the clear? ( i mean to pass it thru)I really can't afford a vet bill right now. I figured I'd give them both Benebac for a few days. Will that help? I don't know what to do. Their hay & water is always full, so they can eat the hay at all times. I'll have to watch them close to see if one of them (if not both) get sick cause of this. 



Please Help... Any suggestions appreciated. My anxiety goes thru the roof when something happens to my buns. Thanks


----------



## pamnock

The bits of plastic "should" pass through with no problem, so I wouldn't be overly concerned. The hay should help push things along. 

Pam


----------



## ra7751

We've had that to happen several times....including just a few days ago. Just make sure hay and water is available and they are eating and drinking. Do whatever you need to in order to monitor their poop and make sure things are moving thru. GI transit time is quite fast in a rabbit....4-6 hours and that is why it's so important to have hay available all the time. They need something in that gut all the time. Probably no need for Bene Bac aslong as they have a healthygut....won't hurt either....so if it eases your mind, use it.

While it is something to stay on top of, there is no need to panic or do anything drastic at this time. Ride it out...calmly and be observant of what is coming out of the gut. But proper hydration and lots of hay will most likely allow this issue to pass without problems.

Randy


----------



## Maureen Las

I would push hay and flavor their water with a little juice if they are not big drinkers to make sure they are drinking a lot of fluids 

the benebac won't hurt them ..hopefully the plastic will just pass through..I am guess ing that it will..


----------



## SweetSassy

Thank you everyone for your quick response! You've made me feel better. 



If for some reason one of the bunnies gets sick, I'll come back to this thread. Thanks LOTS!!


----------



## tonyshuman

Tony ate a bit of the plastic that's used to hold pop cans together before I noticed. He got a bit stopped up, some small poos, dry looking, not eating as much. I gave him water, pedialyte, pumpkin puree, some simethicone, probiotics, and he was fine after a few days.


----------



## SweetSassy

Thanks Claire. :biggrin2:



I have most of the stuff you mentioned, so if they do have any problems. I can give it to them.


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby has given me a scare before. I was on vacation and my brother accidentally put the bag of hay too close. Kirby ate a piece of if about 2x3 big. I was restless, thank god it was near the end of the vacation or it would have ruined my trip. He ate and drank fine. He passed it eventually I assume, but my brother nor me ever actually "saw" the plastic in the poops. The poops didn't look as round or big as usual for a couple of weeks but it worked itself out eventually. Just like everyone said, keep a close eye, make sure they eat hay and keep hydrated  I also reduced the amt of pellets by half to encourage more hay intake.


----------



## SweetSassy

Helen, Thanks for sharingyour story 



So far so good, with the bunnies. I haven't seen a problem yet.


----------

